# New Website



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been working on my new site for a couple of weeks now. I really need some folks to check it out and give me some feed back. Any helpful comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance:

http://captjoshrozier.com


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Billy, maybe now I won't see the clock read 0200 every other night.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks good Captain Josh! Has all the information I would research before plopping down the dough for a charter. Saw the Pier Pressure at Galvez the other day...that yellow is an eye catcher.


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

My wife is tremendous! All the stock photography is hers. She kicks a**!!! 

Check out HER site: 

http://gypsyisle.com


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

Roger that W.R., I appreciate it, and yes you can't miss the yellow!


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice site and the pop up game was easy. I won a eight hour trip with you....Whoo....Hooo.:clap 

Yall" Check it out:shedevil


----------



## captjoshrozier (Oct 4, 2007)

I thought I put 12 hours on that...oke

...Thanks 82Whaler


----------

